

JPL has created a "Climate Time Machine" to teach policymakers about global warming - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/wired-nextfest-2008-nasa-jpl-climate-time-machine.php

======
toxik
Hostname is "treehugger.com". I'd have to say I think there's some bias, but I
can't make out if it's pro- or antienvironmentalism...

~~~
bdfh42
I do not suppose that the "machine" is anti-environmentalism but it might be
anti the man made global warming religion. However it's feature on that
particular site makes me doubt the scientific credentials will be as rigorous
as the claim.

